# Urgent Help!



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Right my diet consists of ham and lettuce sandwich (sorry in advance for any bad spelling im aware its awful :lips beanz, spaghetti bacon and sweetcorn (my favourite dish) chicken yorkshire puddings etc, and then lots of fast food. I eat fast food on a daily basis i know its bad but i dont have an alternative becuase im a really fussy eater. So i was looking for suggestions of dishes similar to my spaghetti bacon and sweetcorn dish that are pretty healty. I do not like:
Cheese! any form
Casseroles
Pasta i know i like spaghetti but i dont like the taste of this
Cucumber
Tomatoes
etc. i am really fussy eater kinda like a child.

Please please help for i am going uni in september so will need to create my own little dishes :chef: but am so fussy.

Thanks again


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

So, you are off to uni in the fall eh? Congratulations.

Before you go there to educate your mind, spend some time in the summer educating your palette (sp?) Seriously, you are missing out on so much by limiting yourself to only a few things to eat (and most of them bad for you by the sound of it!) Your question is nearly impossible to answer since we don't know what skill levels you have and what cooking facilities are available to you. I would suggest a trip to the book store to browse some books and get ideas. I suspect you don't like some of the things you "don't like" because you have convinced yourself you don't. Try a more Zen approach and open your mind.

Good luck at school.

Jock


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Now I don't know if you a lad or a lassie. If you are serious about your education, however, I know that wo/man does not live by bean alone.

One cannot survive in a serious academic enviroment unless the body remains a support to the head. The head is supposed to stay upright, you know, it's that roundish thing superior to the neck. An interesting appendage to the body, one will die if it is removed, and this can be involuntary, as in the case of various tragic and blameless queens, or voluntary, as in your case. You are not fussy. This denotes a person of strangely perdantic ideas. Or even compulsion. Don't go there. It is self serving at best, and a realiably good way to ruin other people lives. 

So! this old lady is telling you, you are lazy. Now what will happen if you are lazy at your study. You will fail. That is what will happen. You will fail. You will be a failure, and a voluntary one at that. Truly shocking. And if you do not feed your body, it will fail too. Then your head will droop, and fall off.

It is neither clever or original to bully people with food. What, and the range of foods you eat will allow you to reflect your vitality and genuine enthusasim for your studies. It is your choice. Make it.


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

In response to Dianne i am fussy. Not Lazy, how can one conclude that without even meeting the person. Even when the food is cooked for me i cannot eat it because i dont like it! 
I came on here to ask for help because i recognised there was a problem and wanted to sort it out and all i got was a patronising response. 
I am commited to my studies which is why im working hard at it now to achieve the best grades. Perhaps some constructive criticism in the future rather than a narrow minded view would be better. How can you expect to help anyone if you just 'tell them off'. 
If you are an old lady (as you said you were) im sure you've come into contact with fussy eaters. Some of which may just be lazy but not all they just may simply not like the food! Not everyone likes all kinds of food i think you would agree. Thats is the case with me. 
There was litterally no point in responding to my post with that because it did not answer my question i was asking for suggestions of recipies.
Oh and im a 'lad' as you put it, are you going to call all men/boys lazy now!

With response to the other comment. I have limited abilities as a chef but am willing to learn so any fairly basic recipies would be a great help.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think you're looking more for ideas, not recipes. Try the food and cooking questions forum.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What kinds of fast food do you like? There is a huge variety of fast food. From hamburgers to fish-n-chips, to salads, etc. Saying that you eat "fast food" doesn't really tell us much. First thing I would do is go to your local library and pick up a few cookbooks and start experimenting. Start with the fast foods you like and find healthier versions of them. From there move on to other things. With the limited amount of information you gave us it really is very hard to figure out where to even start helping you. You say you are a very "fussy" eater, but then only list a few things you don't like. If those are your only real dislikes then a world of food is before you. Here is just a small list (barely scratches the surface):
Stir-fries
Salads
Rice Dishes
Stews
Chicken (grilled, sauteed, fried, turned into chicken salad)
Seafood, from shrimp to tuna and everything in between
Asian foods 
Mexican foods

I can't even begin to think where to even start to help you without more information about your likes and dislikes. But I will tell you this, you need to overcome this "fussiness" or you are going to always find yourself with limited options. We all have our likes and dislikes, but when it starts to impose upon our lives then it is time to re-evaluate.


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

I do appologise if i have the wrong forum i wasnt too sure what bit. 
Pete - Fast food i like are chips, burgurs etc. I dont like fish,seafood etc, or rice. The list i provided was just something off the top of my head for instance i forgot my dislike for peas. There are several more believe me. Ive also tried chicken kauma and was not too keen on that. I do attempt to try the foods but i just dont like them. You cant eat something you dont like because it is not a pleasent experience, and one that will put you off the joys of food.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Diane, 
From on old lady, to another, I think you are right on! I was logged on when the young man made his post and started to respond, but wasn't sure I could contain my response. I have successfully raised my flock (successful defined as well rounded, competant to care for self and compete in and conquer the world, hard working, open minded) and a couple of others, plus a delightful young grandson 12 years of age who has traveled with me at all opportunity; opens a menu in any type of restaurant he is in and says, "What haven't I tried?" After all, nothing like a new experence in life.

But mine (and I bet yours, also) were raised to understand that by constantly justifing their own short comings instead of working at them, and by not expanding their horizons, they would limit their own opportunities in life. Such as expecting the university to except bad grammer and not having a plan to improve it. An employer will have expectations and will not have a tolerance for the self justifiying. An appetite for fast food maybe applicable, as this young man may not be able to afford much else, without deciding to apply himself to some accepting of critics and new horizons.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you, NowIamalone. It was not my intention to be patronising, I consider that a waste of time. And, frankly, I do not have the ego for it. I guess it is a wake up call to someone who presented themselves as frightfully precious. That, too, is a choice. I once had a patient who insisted on 11 cornflakes for her breakfast (among other things). She would count them. I will leave it to your imagination how I handled this. But it was fun, for both of us. Eventually. 

I cannot imagine what our "urgent" poster required from us. The 'statements' of acceptabily have already been made. What are we supposed to say? Buttered/garlic snails on toast? Toasted lettuce. 

Nor enter into some sort of dialougue that supports whining stupidity. I hate to sound so hard, because I am not. But I will not support foolishness. But really you know, as I do, that college life might sort out a lot of kinks. There is nothing like being hungry to refine acceptance of food. 'Not liking' something most of the mortals out in the real world do not have the luxury of deciding. Which is why they eat wide and well, Urgent poster. I sincerely hope you will too, because such preciousness will leak into other parts of your your life to, and honestly, most people just cannot be bothered. It is all about choice. OOze into the campus if you want to. But far better to show a fresh and eager face to the living conditions, so different from home. Go for it man.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

...and as a separate post, I wish to answer your statement. "are you going to call all men/boys lazy now". well, well, well. I can only give you the benefit of the doubt on such an amazing offering. I have a husband of 33 years. Not so long I admit, we married later in life. I have two sons and a daughter, she is the oldest, 30 years. All are excellent cooks. They have their preferences of course. We all do. But with none of them is it fast food. 

I found this remark offensive. To call any male I know 'lazy' is offensive. I don't know 'males' or families that are lazy. I don't care for whiners, or those that use the medium for an excuse. Those 'significant others' who are male have all achieved very significantly, as both my daughter and I have. You are young, make it work for you, without all this nonsence. You are worth it, we both know that. Now, get going.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Diane, I have to say that while we all have our opinions and are entitled to them, your remarks in this post are condecending and judgemental not to mention just downright rude!
I have little tollerance for picky eaters (who in my opinion are created, not born) but to characterize ptdurk as lazy simply by virtue of his eating habits is really not justified.
I am a very opinionated old man but I don't think that gives me license to berate younger people I do not know and who were not raised as I was.

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Diane, if you want to blame anyone for being lazy, blame this guy's mother or father or whoever raised him. He learned his eating habits from them and they were well established years ago. Now the guy sees his problem and seems to want to attempt to do something about it, and you show up with this self-righteous attitude.

Ptdurk, I would really re-evaluate your likes and dislikes. How many of those dislikes are based on assumptions or on trying a food once or twice? When I first met my wife she was a pretty unadventurous eater. There were a lot of things "she didn't like". But I re-introduced her to many of those foods and she found that she either had outgrown her dislike for something or had disliked it because it was made poorly or made in a way she didn't like. She used to hate lamb and now really likes it, fish (though she still doesn't like salmon) she wouldn't touch but now really likes most seafood. The list goes one. 

Sorry, I can't really give you recipes, but start playing, experiementing in the kitchen. But the most important thing is to go into this experimenting with an open mind. If you say you "hate rice" you always will. Try making rice in a different way and allow yourself the chance to like. If you don't then fine, but don't shut the door on it until you have tried a few possibilities.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you for your response Jock. It is well read (by me) and appreciated as another opinion. I would take issue with a comment or two you made however. It is neither rude nor condescending for me to make my remarks. I have nowhere to descend from. I merely consider myself a Mark 1 mother, and a very good one at that. Forget the Doctorates and all that, common sense will always be common sense. It cannot be otherwise. 

And to shore up inappropriate diet or opinion is just simply wrong. And I will not do it. We are all subject to unkind labels these days. If one has to defend an indefensible position, one will always resort to name calling. This method is older than the Greeks, even those before them. Long before them. A fairly reliable method with the gullible. But cheap to any with interlect of any stature. So where does that leave us?

I believe it leaves us with our individual opinions. I will remain interested in your recipes for our 'urgent' young man. And jolly good on you, I am in awe.

I will start off.

Take cut up bacon, chopped onion, and anything else you feel is appropiate.
Fry them together, in a pot.
Introduce skinned or canned tomatoes.
Add the cooked twisted spag. don't know what is is called. 
S&P and a bit of soy or worsty sauce. Mix and enjoy.

See now, Jock, how I am prepared to take the blame. Isn't it funny. ;Þ


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Ah - Ha, Pete has ventured into the potential morasse. How brave, noble even. But still no recipes which our urgent gentleman requested initially. Where to turn? Where to hide? How to cope? Well, I don't know. But I am quite certain that our precious little darling will not starve. Unless he wants to of course.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Honestly though,

Why doesn't Durk just ask his mom for ideas? Picky eaters are made, not born and I'm guessing she's a rotten cook.

My first gut reaction was that he's coming at the world like ordering at Mom's Cafeteria. My reaction is ... 'wha?'...(need an icon with one eyebrow raised into scalp)

JEEZ! We use EVERYTHING and put stuff in recipes in combinations that don't even sound edible! (I draw the line at snails- don't care what you call them)

I've raised 3 kids, all LOVED salad, all kinds of veggies and different types of cuisines (my oldest at 10 yo loved HOT szechuan tofu and pork) because that's what I fed them. They watched me cook (like I did with my Grandma) and saw how much fun it was preparing all kinds of wonderful food. It's pretty simple. None of this 'I DONNNNN LIEEEEEKKKK ITTTT' stuff.

I had a BF that had a son like that. Annoying as **** little poop bucket. And his big biker dad would be peeling toppings off of pizza or actually wiping the sauce off (once he rinsed it in the sink out of frustration!) of a McDonald's hamburger while this little rug rat would be bitching and screaming about not wanting to eat it "because he didn't like it". Yeah, it was special...

He was a totally spoiled, totally unappreciative ingrate and its learned.

That said, I agree that it was unclear as to what what being requested here. Yes, it does sound lazy on your part. It sounded like you wanted to be force fed ideas. You don't just hop on a forum and place an order. (I don't like cheese or pasta <?> <even though pasta is just spaghetti with different shapes>) Why can't you hit the library (they do still make books and a lot of cookbooks have pictures if that will help) or sites for recipes and go from there. I mean, you like garlic? No garlic? Lots of pepper? What kind of pepper? What spices? (there are hundreds) How in blue blazes are we supposed to know that?

I agree with Diane. You sound like you are completely unprepared to make your own decisions about what you eat. And if I had to guess it sounds like you are trying to replace mom telling you what to eat.

If you can't get your head around a recipe how are you going to make it through school? (God please don't say he's studying to be a doctor!)

Nobody here can help you decide what you do and don't want to eat, nor am I personally inclined to want to cater to your food idiosyncracies unless you want to pay me for what I do. (We are, after all, in the food business?)

I'll send you an entire cookbook with all kinds of recipes geared completely to your palate, but you'll have to pay me $30 per hour for my expertise.

April :bounce:


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

First of all Dianne your first post was anything but condescending. 

I came on this post just asking for suggestions im obviously not an experienced cook (im only 17!). Although your sons and daughters might be well trained in the art i am not. I am adventurous, I will try lots of things. I was stating from my own experience that i dont like the foods i listed. I think you should all give me a rest i came on the forum with the intention of changing my food pallet isnt that the intention of everyone? To broaden their cooking abilities. 

AprilB- I have asked my mum and dad(lets not be sexist) for ideas and that is how i got the idea for my spaghetti dish, and now i have come on here for more ideas. I never said i cant get my head around a recipee, where did you draw that conclusion from? I am asking for ideas of dishes to cook.

Dianne- by calling me "our precious little darling" do you really consider that not patronising or condescending? Did you think i was name calling? (sorry was confused at that part) I simply said are you going to call all men lazy because you seemed to deduce from what i said that i was lazy which I cant figure out why. I didnt say i didnt want to make any dishes.

nowIamone- Who said I wasnt planning to improve my grammer? It appears as though you and dianne have just made judegments on the little information you have. 

I HAVE not asked to be insulted! I HAVE not asked for specific recipies for every day so i know what i am cooking, i am fairly capable of choosing for myself! I have meerly come to ask for ideas of recipies. AprilB you say why dont you look at websites for ideas, why do you think i came on here? for ideas. Perhaps if you stopped giving me a hard time i would find more food i would like. I am not lazy i really enjoy cooking but if you dont know what to cook there is not much you can do. 

I have not asked for a lecture so please dont give me one, i know i have a problem i dont need you to tell me that. Do you understand where im comming from?

I would like to thank Pete and Jock for trying to help me


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

ptdurk

Jock gave you good advice. If you decide to follow it, while you're at the book store, I suggest you consider buying a broadly comprehensive book that doesn't require a lot of prior knowledge. I strongly recommend either "Joy of Cooking" or "How to Cook Everything." You'll find either of these helpful right away and equally useful when you're making recommendations to your own college age kids.

Good luck


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ptdurk,

I find it ironic that anyone who calls themself a "fussy eater" eats mostly fast food. 

I agree with the above advice especially from Jock and Pete. Eating preferences are definitely established at early ages. It's a shame that with all the choices we have, some families only "like what they like" and eat it week after week without ever trying anything "different".

Be brave, expand your horizons by educating yourself and your palette by trying new things. If you don't like something, figure out why you don't like it. Sometimes the flavor is fine but the texture disagrees with you. Is it too dry? Too moist? Too much of one thing? Too well done? Not done enough? Too big? Too small?

A home cooked steak from an excellent cut of organic meat is going to be miles away from most restaurant cooked steaks that are going to be drowning in brine. Try making one so you know what real meat tastes like.

You say you like *ham and lettuce*. 
What brand of ham? Oscar Meyer or Smithfield? Sliced thin? or in chunks?
What varieties of lettuce? Head Lettuce? Romaine? Butter Crunch? Deer Tounge? Lollo Rosso? Forellenschluss?

What kind of *beans* and how are they prepared? Pork and beans? Green beans? Yard Long beans? Butterbeans? Northern White Beans? Refried Beans? Lima Beans? Kentucky Wonder Beans?

*Spaghetti*? As in Chef Boyardee? Dried semolina? Fresh semolina?

*Bacon*? What kind? Locally cured? Farmland? Plumrose? Hickory smoked? Honey Maple? Peppered? Thick? Thin?

*Sweet Corn*? From a can? From a frozen package? On the cob from the grocery store produce section? Hand picked the same day from the farmer's market? Hand picked from your own garden?

*Chicken*? White meat? Dark meat? Thigh? Wing? Hot wings? Boiled? Fried? Baked? Roasted? On a sandwich? In a salad? Grilled?

I know you feel your spaghetti, bacon, and corn are healthy but spaghetti and corn are typically going to be mostly starch. Bacon can have a lot of fat with it. What about bread? What about fresh broccoli? Artichokes? Asparagus? Brussels Sprouts?

If you don't like "*pasta*", how is the "pasta" prepared? What shapes are they? Most "pasta" is going to be created from exactly the same dough that was used to create the spaghetti so if you like spaghetti, you should like other pasta if it's cooked and prepared the same way as the spaghetti you like. The only difference is in the shape which both changes the texture as well quantity of sauce that gets to your mouth.

*Cucumbers?* Do you like pickles on your hamburger? Do you eat hot dogs with relish?

*Tomatoes*? From the grocery store? From a farmer's market? Heirloom? Raw? Cooked? Does your spaghetti have tomato sauce?

What dishes do you make that you eat and what ingredients are in them?

Try going to AllRecipes.com and inputting ingredients you have that you want to cook with and see what results it returns. Read the ingredients, read the member reviews thoroughly, check the ratings. Try something new, experiment, learn...

:chef:


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

April, April, I adore you... ;Þ Well Urgent, I couldn't cook at 17 either. My mother would not let me near the kitchen except to clean. So what did I do when I was released onto the unsuspecting world. I moved into a nurses home, were we were given 3 square and evening tea or milo. But for all the culinary ease of the time, I read. I read because I knew the food they gave us was substandard, as is the popular concept of 'fast food' now. But fast food can be a good slice of ham, a mixed salad, and a slice of really good bread and butter. On the plate in less than 60 seconds. In those days, Mid 60s, there was very little in the way of cooking tomes, even in the library. No internet of course, recourse to information was limited. As were many ingredients at that time. It wouldn't have been so in your country, but it was here. The average range in the first supermarket here, mid 60s, was 8000, now it is 80,000. Walk the isles of y'r supermarkets. Look at ingredients, read the labels. Evaluate the worth of that product to the wellbeing of your body. 

In NZ, as I suppose in other places, the fresh stuff is around the perimeter of the supermarket. Walk, look and drool. The startling range of veggies. glorious in their colour and variety always makes me wish I brought a large pot and primus to start a veggie soup Right Then. One can always take a short nip back to the meat counter and add meat of choice, might as well nick a crusty loaf for dipping too. Cooking is easy, cooking well is easy. It is just the idea that is not. This isn't cured with pills and physic. This is cured with open minded enthusiam, wide reading, and a will to change things for the better for yourself.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

ptdurk, not to put words in Diane's mouth but if I understand it correctly, what she is saying is that this cooking thing takes time and effort and lots of disaterous experiments before you get to be good at it. 

I am largely self taught and it took many years to become proficient in the kitchen. For me, every undercooked chicken and overcooked veggie was worth the time and effort because I learned first hand what I was doing wrong and bit by bit I was able to understand food.

The point is folks watch TV chefs and think they can replicate what they see right out of the gate. The truth is, it isn't that easy in the beginning. It will become so as you improve but be patient. If you are seriuos about this cooking thing, baby steps. Don't expect too much of yourself but don't give up when it doesn't work out first time. Try to figure out why it didn't work and try again. Ask us who have been there but try to make your questions fairly specific to get the most helpful responses. You've probably guessed by now your original question was way to vague. 

If you don't want to spring for a book up front, buy a $5 magazine like Cooks Illustrated or something to get some ideas. There is a wonderful world in food if you want to go there. Good luck

Jock


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL Jock, now isn't that the truth. I watch Jacque Torres (sp?) on the TV. Enjoy greatly, and never ever attempt to re-create, because I couldn't. I don't even want to, I am not a 'sweet' person. ;Þ (Please no one consider that an invitation to 'pile in' on me). But you know Urgent, I am the only one in my entire whanau who can make a jolly good Pavlova. Big ones, little ones, individual mini ones. The reason for that is I practiced, tried, had upsets, tried again. Over and over. 

Now, while I would like to tell you how to make a superiour roast dinner, (shove everything in a roasting pan, and toddle off for a bit of a sleep, until the veg needs to be turned) I will instead give you a recipe for Pav. This appeals to my sense of the ridiculous. 

Take eggs. Separate them. I normally use one cup of egg white. (save yolks) Buzz one cup of sugar in the food processor, the point being you have equal amounts of both. Or use caster sugar. Beat egg whites until they go sort of glubby, start adding the sugar. I normally put the teaspoon of cornflour in at this stage, along with the teaspoon of cream of Tarter. Mix it in with the sugar, saves thinking. Stiff peaks will be the outcome so add a teaspoon of vinegar or lemon juice. 

Use oiled foil, oiled baking paper, or whatever you think the best, maybe a Silpat. Pile the mixture on whatever, high as it will support itself, and shove in the oven at about 300 d. F or 150 C. Turn down after 15 minutes or so, and toddle off for a sleep. After an hour or so, maybe hour an a half, give it a little feel. If the outside is dry, crack the oven door and ignore it. 'till the next day.

It will have fallen a little, and cracked. don't worry. Peel the backing sheet off, I always just tip the pav. onto my hand and peel. It is a 'just do it' thing. Decorate as you see fit. We use cream, kiwi fruit, berries, peaches, any yummies you have to hand. Passionfruit is fairly traditional, but it doesn't matter if you don't have any.

It is the same with any food, take care of it and it will reward you.

As for the yolks. Make a baked custard, with a grating of nutmeg on top. It is surprizing how many people haven't had it for years.


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your reply, even Dianne i will take on board your idea and cook it in the next couple of days.  Jock i know it was vague but i just simply want any ideas of recipies then i will decide which one may appeal to me. Thanks though i know your trying 

mudbug - Brand of ham - tesco finist Lettuce - Ice burg
Spaghetti - Wholemeal
Beans - Just standard heinz
Sweetcorn - From a can
Any type of chicken.

I know the dish is not the healthiest but for me its one of the healthiest things i eat.

And Dianne the only reason i said Urgent was because i want to improve my skills urgently, you seemed to have took quite an offense to it


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

ptdurk,

What ingredients do you have in your pantry that you are willing to cook with?


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

If you give me suggestions i can go and buy. But we have the normal spices, pasta etc meats and that just ordinary stuff nothing too fancy

x.x


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I was going to input your ingredients into allrecipes.com (link above) and direct you to specific recipes based on user ratings. But you can do that too.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

No No No, young man, I have not taken offence at/to your title. Urgent is what I want to call you. It fits so well, and I am guessing you may have a 'hurry on' to life. And good for you mate. Too many people peep around the curtain of life, afraid to enter the stage thereof. Well you are going to. Now I suggest you go armed with a teaspoon, a lemon and an avocado. Get fancy if you want to, but this is good basic food. So is a can of baked beans. I do hope you stay in touch, I think we may have the makings of a very capable cook. Maybe even a Chef. How good is life, I love it.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well if you gonna give a tongue to the Assembly you gonna need an interpreter I think. Whut in the heck did you just say? Thanks. I aint good at figgering out whut Valley Girls is saying. Now I do know whut it means to be gagged with a spoon. Hope you dont find that odd. 

bigwheel


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheers Mudbug that website sounds great! I'll Give it a look later :look:

Bigwheel you just confused me lol? what?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

So, ptdurk, where are you located that you shop at Tesco? Must be UK, right?

Jock


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup good ol England!

Come on England (world cup )


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Found a dear old aunt I was never supposted to know about in the UK. At Sawbridgeworth. A bit out of London. Golly, the trains are good over there. I adored London, and we had a tour of Devon and Cornwall. Wonderful. But I want to go back with my husband, who lived there so many years, and go up country. We saw none of that. But we did see a fair bit of the continent. The Lion of Lucerne just exploded my brain. Have you been there Urgent?


----------



## melinda (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi, I read what other members wrote you, I should suggest to try Italian food and mediterranean recipes. Are you interested in it? I'm Italian and I know perfectly that what I tell is right.If you want you can read recipes and some more information in this site: www.apulianfood.com. Let me know what you think about it. Bye, Melinda


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi ptdurk. I was a fussy eater just like you, except I went the vegetarian way, not the fast food way. Same story, different ending! 
Tel me what you DO like and I'll work something out for you. Spuds? Beef? Pork? Lamb? Shrimp? ( no cheese, obviously!). I suffered at university until I discovered some basic variations on a theme!


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

I like pretty much all the traditional meats. I love Beef and chicken but like pork lamb etc. Not to keen on potatoes only like them when they are cut thinly dont like too much potato. I dont like shrimp im affraid.

Ill have a look at that website in a minute (in response to the comment above)

x.x


----------



## connieinga (Jul 11, 2006)

my ex boyfriend has a young preteen boy. this kid will only eat macaroni and cheese, grilled cheese sandwich, cheese pizza..but he scrapes the cheese off, and ranch doritos.. that's it. that's all he eats. my 4 yr old at least tries everything. i would never raise a child like that. heck, my 4 yr old ate a peanut butter and jelly with ham sandwich the other day!!!


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to everyone that hellped :chef: But no thanks to the really critical ones there was absolutely no need for it, to this day I still cant begin to understand why people were being so harsh to me, I just wanted a bit of help.

Anyway just to inform u all, i am now at university and loving it. I have expanded my palet quite significantly as i now eat, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, spaghetti bolognese (which is quite a lot for me) so am now having a variety of vegetables. The next step is to get myself into 'greens'.

I would like to end by saying if someone joins this forum please be more kind (some of you were, and to those individuals this doesnt apply). You lot gave me such a hard time for something that was just not needed. Who ever taught you lot that the best way to encourage someone to change is to be harsh to them? But On the contrary one should be supportive and give them ideas. I was not slating what people told me so to have a go at me was just out of order. Oh and if the spelling/gramme is not very good, this is not an English test or anything so don't be critical about it.

Thanks


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

The problem isn't that we aren't willling to help. It's that YOU aren't willing to help YOURSELF. You want us to feel sorry for you and feed you while you aren't willing to put energy into feeding yourself.

"Fussy eater" my left eye! You say you eat fast food but do you KNOW what's in that crud? Calories? Fat? MSG? Bug and rodent parts and other horrible stuff? Not to mention the risk of hepatitis or something equally bad given to you for free from the minimum wage crew who don't wash. If you'll eat that on a regular basis, you've got a better gut than I do and I absolutely won't believe that you're "fussy".

I DO believe that you have no palate or imagination and no skills to take you beyond the pick-up window. Thus, I suggest (as others have) to you go to the bookstore and READ a couple of cookbooks. All you have to do is leaf through them for menu ideas not read each recipe in depth. Find one or two that you like and copy it so you have a shopping list.

And if that's too harsh for you, wait until you get to whatever college you're attending this fall. That'll be an eyeopener for sure. "Put out or get out" is the motto and you get to pay for the privilege too.

Do you really think that the rest of your life is going to be any different than that? I know for certain that it isn't. BTW, the bookstore is thataway -------> .


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Try a can of soup, pancakes, fresh fruit salad, make a sub sandwich, if you can make pancakes you should be able to master crepes which can be filled with a variety of foods to your liking. Do you eat fish - - bake some haddock (which is very mild) seasoned to taste and drizzled with EVOO. Steam some vegies season and enjoy. Make some chicken (there are about a zillion recipes for all types from basic grilled chicken breast to elaborate more complicated recipes). Do you have access to a grill? You can grill most anything with a bit of practice. Do you have accessw to an oven, cooktop and/or microwave oven?

I've got it, this is a test for members of this forum! We know you can read, we know you can "compute" so ...


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Mate, read what I said above I'm already at university and have begun to expand my pallet. In your few words you have summed up exactly what I was saying, there is no need to 'lay into' me, after all I'm only looking for help/suggestions. I have not asked for people to feel sorry for me, the only reason I said about being fussy etc. was so u lot could see where i was comming from. Who said I wasnt prepared to help myself? one should not make assumptions, if i wasnt prepared to help myself why would I come on this forum? 

You have not met me, how do u know im not fussy? I wasnt proud of the fact I eat fast food, I was saying thats what I eat a lot and why I want more variety of what to eat because I know its not healthy.

Get of your high horse and help people out rather than being so critical. Read back I have not once said I wont do what people have told me to do, I only asked for suggestions, never said I wouldnt look in recipies so stop putting two and two together and making five. If you are not prepared to say something constructive please don't contribute


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the suggestions 
I tried ministroni soup the other day, I quite liked that but was not keen on the 'bits' in it so might invest in a blender.
I love the sound of the pancake idea, I absolutely love pancakes so souds like a good start . I like deep fried fish but Ill try cooking it the other way.
I have access to grill/oven/microwave and cooktop all of them:talk:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

PT,

Check your private messages.


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I guess then you don't need to bother coming back here anymore since: 

1. You're all "prepared to help yourself"; and, 

2. Your snippy attitude does not add anything constructive to the discussion.

Ta ta now.


----------



## ptdurk (Jun 14, 2006)

I am not prepared to help myself that is the point of this thread, I am a bit better off but am still open to ideas.

The only reason for the 'snippy attitude' is that I cant believe how people have reacted


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Rob, it's YOU that has the snippy attitude. If you don't have anything to contribute then don't post in the thread. If you feel like getting of your high horse and offering some real honest advice, I suggest you apologize and quit being an a*******. 

He's like a 17-18 year old kid. He's trying to become more broad in his eating choices. He said he wants help--and he even said it's getting better. There are MILLIONS (or more) kids his age who eat just as bad as he did, or worse, who aren't trying to do anything about it. 

Did you seriously say HE wasn't adding anything to the discussion? It's HIS thread, YOU are the one not contributing anything. Get a f-ing clue. It looks like from your idiotic post you didn't even read the thread. I suggest you go to the bookstore and get hooked on phonics so you can learn to pick out key words and phrases so it actually sounds like you know what you are talking about. 

Pretty much all the "points" you try and make were either addressed earlier in the thread or just plain out wrong. Just by coming here and seeking advice from professional cooks, chef's and enthusiastic amatuers he was trying to gain help. Your type of attitude is more off putting than helpful. YOU'RE the bad guy here, **** face. 

PTdurk, don't listen to this jerk off. I started getting into cooking about your age, going to college, cooking for myself, etc. You've gotten a lot of good advice in this thread, so don't despair. I started by taking jared, canned convenience type food and sprucing it up. Example, like taking jarred tomato sauce, sauteeing my own garlic, onion, peppers, chicken, etc to go in it. Then I moved on to making my own tomato sauce, etc. 

Take little step--experiment, explore. Most of all, don't be afraid to try new things. Good luck. Please come back and let those of us who care how it goes.


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh, I see. APPARENTLY this is the kind of place where anytime someone disagrees in a thread then people are free to call them names and make unkind comments regarding their ancestry and other assorted disparagements regarding their personal traits. THAT'S NOT the kind of place *I* want to be a part of.

So, I guess I'll be the one who leaves and those who remain are stuck with the ad hominem attacks, slurs and epithets, and flame wars.

Be proud that this is that kind of place where well spoken criticism and disagreement are met is so much vitriol and hatred based upon nonexistent issues. Be proud, you earned it.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

PT- Just like anyplace in the world, there are just as many ideas/opinions are there are people. Some we gravitate to..... some away from..... don't be afraid to post on CT- this site is here for all!! 
My oldest son (17) is a picky eater also (and I'm sure he would love to try to live on fast food- but I, of course, would not alow such a thing!! LOL) Perhaps you can relate.... my son seems to have a preferance for crunchy, salty foods- he loves chips, pretzels, popcorn- and that works well for fast foods. He also seems to like very flavourful foods- garlic bread, salsa, hot sauce- also something fast food supplies.... he pretty much eats only meat at mealtimes- so what I do for him is to add seasonings (garlic, italian seasoning, pepper, season salt) to my cooking. I also make things like chicken rice (cook rice in boullion), and I slide a few chopped veggies in just to get him to eat a few. Many people who don't like veggies, find they like them raw and dipped in ranch dressing or other dip of their choice. It sounds like you didn't get a lot of exposure to a variety of foods at a young age, and are now having to teach/introduce yourself to them. Just approach it with an open mind... and be sure to go back and try things that you don't like every now and then (esp if you find it prepared a new way), tastes do change and you may find you like something you once hated. (I used to hate brussel sprouts, thought they were bitter- turns out all these years, that my mom just didn't cook them well- now I love them!) Get yourself a basic cookbook (Fannie Farmer, Better Homes and Gardens, etc..) and start experimenting!! Good luck- bon appetit!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not sure how I came to the opinion that you might be based in the UK, but if you are: Here's a list of some of the more popular student cookbooks.

I bought each of my childen a copy of the 'Student Cookbook', and 'How to Boil an Egg' before they went off to their respective Universities.

None were picky eaters, very eclectic in their tastes for food - probably cos I never allowed them to be 'picky' eaters when they were small and the fact that we lived overseas for years plus we travelled a great deal, too. There's always SOMETHING that even a 'picky' eater could fancy. Just have a look at this booklist - then have a browse around a local bookshop and see which one appeals. THEN START COOKING!

Amazon.co.uk: Nosh 4 Students - A Fun Student Cookbook, see every recipe in full colour!: Books: Joy Alison May


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i originally did not want to post on this thread due to all the issues earlier on... but i think its a bit safer now... might i reccomend not just learning how to cook a few simple dishes, but more to understand why it is you like them. like how the flavors combine, what ingredients compliment each other, like mint and lamb, or chocolate and spicy things. it will take some time, but if you can get that down, then you can create ANYTHING YOU IMAGINE. and remember, its always a good idea to like the foods you cook... no matter what, that way your cooking will always be good to somebody. but seriously, i would also like to reccomend a possible cookbook, might be a bit pricey, but alton brown, makes some simple and easy dishes that i rather enjoy. i dont recall the names of his books, but you should be able to find them on amazon, also, you can find his recipes on foodtv.com...


oh yeah, if all else fails, you can just eat the same things you have been until you are absolutely sick of them and are then forced to find something new to eat... or drink a guinness for every meal:beer:. good luck. and experiment


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll offer a strong second for Alton Brown. Not only are his recipes good, but he also educates the viewer (and, I suppose, the reader) with why things happen as they do in the kitchen

And I just love his high-powered pepper grinder :lol: 

Shel


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Of course people can disagree...that's what makes this place so great. But if you somehow think your "criticism" was "well-spoken," then I suggest you re-read the thread. Your condescension and attitude were evident from the start, BOTH bad ways to offer advice to someone truly seeking help. 

You basically called him ignorant and foolish, and then ensenuated that he was both again for seeking help from the professionals. You didn't offer criticism you offered judgements. And that, my friend, is not what this place should be about. It should be a GOOD thing that anyone who wants to can come here for advice...from novices to pros. You offered no advice beyond "go to the bookstore." At the very least, offer the title of a book (like other, more generous people did) so he'll have an idea where to start. 

I'll reference you to the bookstore to pick up a self-help book on how to talk to people. 

So here, I apologize for the personal attacks. It was out of line for a place like ChefTalk. I don't, however, apologize for the message behind my posts re: you're attitude. It just makes me really angry when people are more into judgeing and labeling than they are into helping and encouraging. 

He seems like a bright young man who realizes the errors of his past eating habits and want to do something about it. Changes aren't made overnight. Sometimes it takes years to change habits, especially those as ingrained as food habits. This forum and the people on it are a starting point.

Please realize this if you decide to actually lend some advice.


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to accept your "apology".

I do not accept false apology's from those who use character attacks against people for posting their legitimate opinions and viewpoint. Such attacks are crude, rude, inane, inhospitable, improper and lack any semblance of manners to the point of being unredeemable.

I, further, am DISGUSTED with the moderators of this forum for failing to remove your offending post and/or censoring you for making it.

By your own words, you attacked my character not because of what I said, but because of what you THOUGHT was my "attitude" which is irrelevant to any discussion on this (or any) forum.

Your actions show to world that you are a fool.

Moderators, please remove my user name from the registration list.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If, as I suspect, the poster is British.... Alton Brown is almost unheard of in the UK - and if his books are not published in a British version (ie using metric or Imperial measurements) then the OP would have a difficult time translating recipes, as we do not use 'cups' as a system of measurement!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thank your lucky stars!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Per your request.... done.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

<Gosh it's awfully quiet in here now....> What's new everybody? :smiles:


----------

